# Joy's videos <3



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy on the beach yesterday, with her dad <3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TN3tvWx7HkY


*"Time In A Bottle"*

If I could save time in a bottle
The first thing that I'd like to do
Is to save every day till eternity passes away
Just to spend them with you

If I could make days last forever
If words could make wishes come true
I'd save every day like a treasure and then
Again, I would spend them with you

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do, once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go through time with

If I had a box just for wishes
And dreams that had never come true
The box would be empty, except for the memory of how
They were answered by you

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do, once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go through time with 


Jim Croce

Love & Light


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful video and beautiful song too!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You actually have saved that portion of time in a bottle / video. And twelve years from now when the three of you sit down to watch that same video what a special time that will be. Joy is a real sweetheart and her name sure fits her.

Pete


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Pete, you are certainly right about it. The time is already in "the bottle"  

I made this video yesterday and on our way home we heard this song. I didn't think about the video because we made several. When we arrived and watched them all, only this one seemed somehow, special...The song from the radio came back as soon as we sow the video and that's how it was all done. I want to say by all this that there was like something, meant to be done. Each time we watch this video there are strong emotions coming suddenly, turning quickly into tears. 
The time is passing, for sure, but when you have the Love of your life and all that unconditional love, you just don't want it to happen like that. You want it to last eternally. This song is really very touching one.

Thank you for comment 

Love & Light


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your great video. Your Joy is beautiful. It looks like you had a wonderful day. What a great forever memory.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Joy is beautiful 
Video is beautiful 
Song is beautiful 
All is beautiful 
Forever memories


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh I love this video <3


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Loved your video! Joy is truly a joy!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh yes She IS a real JOY <3

The Joy of my Life <3


----------

